# Great new stuffed toy



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Today Rusty went to PetSmart with me and he picked out a new toy. Its so funny! Its a stuffed duck, looks dead.... but instead of the obnoxious squeaking of a regular toy it makes a duck noise! Here's a pic of him, he's a natural retriever!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Great picture, and gorgeous dog!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey, that's Mr.Duck!!!! Sidney's favorite foul... there's also Mr. Pheasant (which got buried two weeks ago in Michigan's Upper Peninsula somewhere) and they also make a Quail.

Yes, I love the sound they make (no lame squeaker in this toy)... unfortunately Sidney has managed to silence these toys after a couple of weeks or so. He also tears off the feet and beak when he's bored... He is currently on his second Mr. Duck but this one has been lasting for more than 2 months so far... and of course that's without a beak or any feet. My wife performed the surgery to close the gapping wound left by Sidney's 'beak-endectomy'. This is THE TOY of choice for presenting to all new guests arrivals to our house... he's sooooo cute. Whenever Sidney hears someone coming to the door, he will frantically search up and downstairs to find Mr. Duck... he will by-pass tennis balls, jacks, plastic bones and will only pick one up in an absolute emergency... but as long as there's still time left, he continues to seek Mr. Duck... and will then greet our guest with a furiously wagging back-end (with tail attached) and Mr. Duck in his mouth while making all sorts of cooing sounds.

Skenney... Your Rusty looks just like Sidney in that photo... let me know how long the feet and beak last.


----------



## finn1217 (May 3, 2005)

Skenny- I used to live in N.Attleboro...small world. Finn also has that toy and LOVES it!!!!

:wavey:


----------



## Goldenlover2005 (May 14, 2005)

What a great toy! I'm sure Dodger would like it too. Your dog is very beautiful


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

that's one of Rocky's favourite stuffed animals! I love the squeak though, it sounds so real.


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

*Mr. Duck*

We finally had to have a burial for Beau's Mr Duck. He had been sewn so many times there was basically nothing let to sew. Stuffies don't last long at our house when Beau and Dolly decide to play tug of war with them. 

Great Picture and hope your Mr. Duck Last for awhile.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Jenna had the same duck! We cracked up (quacked up?!) the first time we pressed the squeaker and that quacking sound came out! 

Unfortunately, stuffed toys have a 30 second lifespan in our house. The heavy canvas ones -- I believe they're meant for hunting training because they are camoflauge colors -- last the longest.


----------



## angelica_hugo (Aug 27, 2005)

My puppy loves this toy too - when given a choice, this is the first one he goes for. He's gotten through the feet & beak, and don't know how much more I can sew it...it's time for a new one!


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

Skenney said:


> Today Rusty went to PetSmart with me and he picked out a new toy. Its so funny! Its a stuffed duck, looks dead.... but instead of the obnoxious squeaking of a regular toy it makes a duck noise! Here's a pic of him, he's a natural retriever!



I agree!!! Callie (my 5 month Golden) has a dead pheasant and quail. great toys for outside games of retrieve.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

He sure is loving his duck isn't he, I agree...he's a natural.

He's also very handsome!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie has one ... we call it duckie... she takes it outside with her everytime she goes out and brings it in everytime also... she sleeps with it....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We're gonna see if we can find them at PetSmart too.....

Rick


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

samson loves the bobo from petsmart...it was our old dogs but he never used it so we gave it to him and he loves it....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggies toy is actually a quail, and its funny because unless you call it duckie then she wont bring it to you. We got hers at Petsmart. And she doesnt shred them.


----------



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

Chloe loves her duck too! It was one of her very first toys! She proudly shows off her duck then leaves it in the garden for some reason!


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

*quail*

Callie ate the beek off of her quail. I had to sew the face up. wish there was some way to get Callie to play with stuffed toys and not eat them. any ideas?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie chewed a whole in the beak, i just took the stuffing out and she hasnt bothered the hole in it.... She has only shredded a 1or 2 stuff animals so I guess im lucky there.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I got Woody that toy for Christmas. He absolutely loved it! So much that it is now missing both feet and the squeaker. I am going to try to sew it back up and see if it will last a little longer, but we'll probably be getting a new one soon.


----------



## Baysmom (May 26, 2005)

goldlover said:


> Callie ate the beek off of her quail. I had to sew the face up. wish there was some way to get Callie to play with stuffed toys and not eat them. any ideas?


No ideas here. I have the same problem with Bailey. He is getting a little (and I stress little) better. He has a chipmunk that I got him for Christmas, it's called Doggy Hoots. They are made from heavy canvas and have belt strapping in them. It takes him a good while to chew through these:roflmao:


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I wish I knew how to keep them from chewing up their stuffed toys. I have the same problem with both of mine. Although now at 3 1/2 years, Buffy has slowed down on the destroying. They will actually last for a couple months for her. But now we have 11 month old Abby so the destruction continues. I have quit buying expensive ones because they don't last long. I now go to Goodwill and buy kid's stuffed toys for $1. We affectionately call them the latest victims.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The toy Samson has in my avatar has last quite a while, and Samson loves it. It squeaks and is basically two tennis balls joined together. I think I paid $5 for it and have had it a couple months and doesn't look worn....

Rick


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie has the Quail... she takes it everywhere with her.... if she goes outside she takes it out with her... and then when she comes in she brings it back in... she sleeps with it....When we first got it and told her to go get the Quail she just looked at us... Then we said go get Duckie and she went running and brought it back.... Guess she thinks it looks close enought to a duck...


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Jenna had the same duck! We cracked up (quacked up?!) the first time we pressed the squeaker and that quacking sound came out!
> Unfortunately, stuffed toys have a 30 second lifespan in our house. The heavy canvas ones -- I believe they're meant for hunting training because they are camoflauge colors -- last the longest.



Stuffed toys also have a short time span in our house. Where cand you find a heaby canvas one?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The yellow bucket in the aviator is one of Lucky's best loved toys. Its the bucket from a toddlers toy...the ones that has a lid and you fit the shapes in the lid. Its gone through two kids and now a dog. He chews it (extremely hard plastic), he rolls it, throws it (which can be scary) and he puts his head in it and walks around with a bucket on his head. If he won't leave me alone...begging to play, all I have to do is roll it across the floor and he's occupied for a good length of time.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think we still have a couple of those yellow buckets.

One thing Samson can play with for hours is an empty 2 liter pop bottle. It's just big enough he can't fit it in his mouth, so he ends up chasing it around the back yard. It really keeps him busy....

Rick


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie loves empty bottles..... we usually put dried rice in them and she chases them for hours...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Maggie loves empty bottles..... we usually put dried rice in them and she chases them for hours...


We'll have to try the rice......though I can't imagine him liking it anymore than he already does.

Rick


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

*stuffed toy*

it is a great toy except now my Callie has eaten both wings off so
in the garbage it goes. all stuffed toys are now eaten so I've thrown 
many of them. I worry about blockage or choking.

keep an eye on the duck.

Goldlover


----------



## i_love_golden's_93 (Jan 22, 2006)

i have two hear that alot with 6 toys that have squeakers


----------



## i_love_golden's_93 (Jan 22, 2006)

*i agree*

my dog has a big mouth and i dont want him to sawllow the toys so i keep an eye on him and my puppy eats them so we have to be careful


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Jenna had the same duck! We cracked up (quacked up?!) the first time we pressed the squeaker and that quacking sound came out!
> Unfortunately, stuffed toys have a 30 second lifespan in our house. The heavy canvas ones -- I believe they're meant for hunting training because they are camoflauge colors -- last the longest.


Okay not to be a spammer/promoter, but my friend makes the canvas ones so I can't resist posting her link: http://www.buschytails.com

Squeaky toys are quickly dismantled here, and stuffed animals are promptly gutted. *sigh* Kongs so far are our best bet so we have many in different sizes/shapes.


----------

